# RGBHV confusion



## akakscase (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm trying to hook up a multi-display system to view the same picture on multiple screens. Here is the issue.

I have an A/V control box that only runs Composite and RGBHV (BNC only for both) for input and output. The monitors I need to send the picture to are LG 60PC1DV 60" Plasma screens. They only have the following connectors on the back and side panels: AV, Component, D-Sub RGB, Co-Axial (with Digital reciever), HDMI and S-Video. None of the connections are BNC. I need to find a way to connect the monitors to the system. I cannot change the system itself nor the monitors as they are owned/controlled by someone else, and are hardwired into the building itself. Could someone please help me? Thank you.

I already have the signal going into the A/V unit... I need to find a way to get it from the wall jack to the monitor.


----------



## viking0311 (Mar 8, 2008)

you can use BNC to RCA adapters, Monster cable makes some, top notch gold...they work great and they require no maintenance. There are a couple different packages so look at what they have and order what you need.

http://monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=1362

Radio shack has about the same thing, they sell singles, but they are actually a little more expensive.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&cp=&sr=1&origkw=bnc&kw=bnc&parentPage=search


----------

